# How many live shrimp should i bring to bob sikes?



## ianstuart83 (May 22, 2012)

i am wondering how many i should bring tomorrow. i usually use LY's but i thought i would give live shrimp a chance.


----------



## ianstuart83 (May 22, 2012)

i also plan to be there a while, so how many should i bring?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

4-5 dozen....or one bucket of gulp....


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you use a bucket of gulp every time you go?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ly's are a lot cheaper and from what I have experienced ly's produce about the same! To answer your question I would say a couple dozen!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*pin fish*

the pin fish are thick this time of year. bring an extra dozen for them


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

id go with no less then 8 doz


----------

